# Cherry shrimp molting process



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Wondering how long a shrimps molting process takes from pre molt to post molt?

Couple days? A week?


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

They molt instantly... you'll see them in one spot, wiggle their bodies a little and in a split second they shoot out of their old exoskeletons. 

I'm not sure if I'm understanding your question completely? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

LaceyRen said:


> They molt instantly... you'll see them in one spot, wiggle their bodies a little and in a split second they shoot out of their old exoskeletons.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm understanding your question completely?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Ive read that they can hide for a couple days at same spot pre paring to molt.

I guess my question wiuld be how long do they prepare for molting


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Judging by your other posts, you seem to have a great set up, I think you are over thinking this. With only 4 shrimps in 20gal planted, it will be hard to see them often. Give them a couple months to settle and breed, once you've colony going, you'll see them everywhere. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

LaceyRen said:


> Judging by your other posts, you seem to have a great set up, I think you are over thinking this. With only 4 shrimps in 20gal planted, it will be hard to see them often. Give them a couple months to settle and breed, once you've colony going, you'll see them everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Awsome thanks so much, im pretty sure im just over thinking it as well, its day 4 and all are alive and well &#128578;.


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Look if you're super worried about them molting, give them a little bit of blanched kale or other veg that has calcium. Your nerites would enjoy it too. 

I give small amounts of kale in my shrimp tank every other day and never had molt issues. 

I have it in my freezer, just break off a small piece, put it in a mug with a little water, microwave it until it boils. Let it cool a little, dump the whole thing in my tank. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

LaceyRen said:


> Look if you're super worried about them molting, give them a little bit of blanched kale or other veg that has calcium. Your nerites would enjoy it too.
> 
> I give small amounts of kale in my shrimp tank every other day and never had molt issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I will def try it out.

I just got 6 blue velvet shrimp yesterday theyvare all doing great and on top of that my 4 red cherries are out of hidding &#128578; and found 2 babies &#128578;.

One question i have is that one of my blue velvets has redish eyes anybody know if its genetics if not what it is? Pictures are attatched &#128578; thanks anything helps


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Mattyshrimp said:


> Thanks for the advice! I will def try it out.
> 
> I just got 6 blue velvet shrimp yesterday theyvare all doing great and on top of that my 4 red cherries are out of hidding &#128578; and found 2 babies &#128578;.
> 
> One question i have is that one of my blue velvets has redish eyes anybody know if its genetics if not what it is? Pictures are attatched &#128578; thanks anything helps


Shouldn't mix them together. They'll interbreed and strains in the offsprings would get mixed up and eventually they'll turn all wild brown.


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

I was literally just gonna post that. 

They are the same strain of shrimp from the neocaridina family just different colors 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

thezenmaestro said:


> Mattyshrimp said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice! I will def try it out.
> ...





LaceyRen said:


> I was literally just gonna post that.
> 
> They are the same strain of shrimp from the neocaridina family just different colors
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice I ll keep it in mind &#128578;

But can someone plz tell me why one of my blue velvet shrimps eyes are red?


----------

